# Dont it make you crazy



## mysteryscribe (Apr 8, 2006)

when the cameras you used to make a living, and considered state of th art, are now considered vintage.

I consider vintage 1930 or maybe pre ww2 and earlier, but I see references to mamiya 330 and rollie as vintage.  My god I remember shooting my first wedding with a rolliecord.  As a matter of fact it is worth the same thing now as when I bought it used in 1968.

Anyway I find it interesting... I guess it's like what age do you consider people old.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 15, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> when the cameras you used to make a living, and considered state of th art, are now considered vintage.
> 
> I consider vintage 1930 or maybe pre ww2 and earlier, but I see references to mamiya 330 and rollie as vintage. My god I remember shooting my first wedding with a rolliecord. As a matter of fact it is worth the same thing now as when I bought it used in 1968.
> 
> Anyway I find it interesting... I guess it's like what age do you consider people old.


 
Yeah, not even mentioning the Canon A1 series of 20+ years ago. They go as 'collectible' now.:roll: 

Well, one would say a real 'collectible/antique camera' should be at least 50 years unless, of course, comes from a very small run or is a prototype. Alas, not all 50+ years cameras are collectible, for the box cameras of yesteryear are a dime a dozen. I still have a nice Zeiss Baby Tengor metal box camera from the 30s which I don't consider it highly collectible by any means.


----------

